# Funny PIC!!  A shout out for thoughtfull people!!



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 23, 2010)

I posted pics of my goats and a wonderfully thoughtfull person did this for me!!!  I wanted LIPSTICK on My Goat....and I got it!!!  Its nice when things are going well with our herds we can still support!!!

"Lipstick on a goat"  reminds me of "Lipstick on a pig" we all heard about for a year!!!


----------



## Mea (Sep 23, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I LOVE it !!!    ( and envy those who can do that sort of thing !)


----------



## freemotion (Sep 23, 2010)

That is too much!


----------



## sunnygoats (Sep 23, 2010)

Back attcha!!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 23, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I LOVE it !!!    ( and envy those who can do that sort of thing !)


Oh, you can do it, too, especially if you have high-speed internet (makes the program work better). Go to www.picnik.com and try editing a picture. It's not that hard - there's even a tutorial.


----------



## Mea (Sep 23, 2010)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Oh, you can do it, too, especially if you have high-speed internet (makes the program work better). Go to www.picnik.com and try editing a picture. It's not that hard - there's even a tutorial.


And there's the rub....  we're on dial-up.   Think snail crawl slow.   Our best connection used to be at 26.4kbs.   With the new computer i have no idea at what speed we connect.      There is no cable service on our hill, and from what i've checked out on line satillite wouldn't really help me that much.   .


But i still enjoy clever people's work !!!


----------

